# Rick Reeves Wheel



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

:banana02::banana02::banana02::banana02::banana02:

I am so excited I am about to burst................I was gifted a signed Rick Reeves Saxony wheel today. I've cleaned it up, oiled it, retied the footman, waxed the drive band and stuck a piece of a dowel where a pin was missing to keep the wheel from wobbling while spinning. There's only one bobbin but I know where to order more. 

Anyone have any advice for me? 

I've only ever spun on my traveller and this one will take some practice to get used to but I sure don't mind the practice. Almost forgot, it's single treadle, double drive.........what do I know, maybe all Reeves are double drive/single treadle. :shrug:


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

That is wonderful! If you know anyone gifting wheels please have them contact me!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

What a great gift and a great friend who gifted it to you. I'm sure Heather aka Oceanrose will be here to tell you all about your wheel. I think that is her favorite wheel ever.

Take pictures so we can see. Enjoy!


----------



## pasotami (Jun 1, 2006)

My advice to you - SPIN, SPIN, SPIN!
Woo-Hoo
Congrads!


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

Marchie is right, they are my favorite wheels EVER. My biggest regret is selling my 19" Reeves when I was in a terrible financial position. Someday I will find another one. But who knows when.

The Reeves wheels are meant for finer spinning and have a nice draw for lace. They are also fast (depending on what whorl you have) I never used the higher whorls on mine, and on all the wheels I have now, I set them to the highest speed.

Keep it oiled and keep an eye on the leather and, if it's like mine on the brass. Mine eventually bent there, not the best metal to use for that probably.

Have fun and take pictures!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Wow Deb! 

I googled 'rick reeves saxony' and came up with some interesting stuff, like:

http://www.schachtspindle.com/products/spinning/schacht-reeves.htm

http://www.schachtspindle.com/Newsletters/PDF/Newsletter2004Spring.pdf

There is a picture of the creators here: http://www.spwhsl.com/iss_47/detail47.htm


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Lucky you, Deb. Those wheels go for $1000-2000 on E-Bay. I'd love to try one someday.


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

Oceanrose said:


> Marchie is right, they are my favorite wheels EVER. My biggest regret is selling my 19" Reeves when I was in a terrible financial position. Someday I will find another one. But who knows when.
> 
> The Reeves wheels are meant for finer spinning and have a nice draw for lace. They are also fast (depending on what whorl you have) I never used the higher whorls on mine, and on all the wheels I have now, I set them to the highest speed.
> 
> ...


This is the 19" Heather, I love it so far. I agree with everything that you posted, I think I'm going to love this wheel, her name is Linda. I took the wheel to our circle meeting this morning, the ladies there are just learning to knit and crochet, I am trying to ease them into spinning too. 

Here's the picture.









Forgot to say, it's signed "Solid Oak - Handmade by Rick Reeves- Marengo, Ia" I think that's the right town, I really don't feel like shinning a flashlight on it tonight to check.


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Wow Deb!
> 
> I googled 'rick reeves saxony' and came up with some interesting stuff, like:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links Cyndi, I hadn't seen the one with the photo of Rick and Marge Reeves. 

I'm spinning every spare minute that I can find, it's much smoother since the oil has had time to work it's magic. This wheel has been decoration for far too long, it was in need of some tlc.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Have I told you how green I am, Deb???




nah, not really - you deserve this! The joy on your face spinning on this wheel says it all.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

We have a Reeves 19" Saxony also.

I was looking for bobbins once and got this email back:
Greetings Franco!

Thanks for your inquiry. Yes, my son Carl Spriggs is
the "official" old Reeves bobbin maker, and makes them to order.
How many would you like? They are $29.50 for oak or $35 for walnut.
He also makes several styles of lazy kates to hold the bobbins.
Please call our toll-free number to place an order:
1-800-874-9328.

Carol Leigh, Hillcreek FIBER Studio,
www.hillcreekfiberstudio.com

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

rabbitgeek said:


> We have a Reeves 19" Saxony also.
> 
> I was looking for bobbins once and got this email back:
> Greetings Franco!
> ...


Thanks, I have the page to order bookmarked, just waiting for money from my wholesale account to clear so I can order the "bug" and some oak bobbins.

There's a "Reeves Rock" group on Ravelry if anyone is interested.


----------



## Pioneerspiritlady (4 mo ago)

swamp_deb said:


> :banana02::banana02::banana02::banana02::banana02:
> 
> I am so excited I am about to burst................I was gifted a signed Rick Reeves Saxony wheel today. I've cleaned it up, oiled it, retied the footman, waxed the drive band and stuck a piece of a dowel where a pin was missing to keep the wheel from wobbling while spinning. There's only one bobbin but I know where to order more.
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity I decided to turn my saxony wheel upside down to see if I could find “maker’s marks” on it. I had never really thought to do this before as I had picked it up dirt cheap years ago at a garage sale. Well, low and behold to my surprise I’ve been spinning on an original RICK REEVES solid walnut wheel and didn’t know it. I feel like I just won the lottery. Numbered 2022 and built in 1980. It’s not antique but it’s a RICK REEVES. No wonder she spins so smoothly….❤❤❤❤❤


----------

